# Anna & Yusif to sing Tristan und Isolde



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

No it's not an April Fool's joke...

When asked about a rumour that they would sing Siegfried...

"Siegfried ? Anna et moi envisageons de chanter ensemble Tristan und Isolde mais pas Siegfried. Ce n'est pas pour maintenant, juste un projet…Un projet énorme. Nous avons le temps. Déjà nous devons l'apprendre car la partition est gigantesque. Nous commencerons vraisemblablement par le 2e acte en version de concert. Nous avons besoin de temps. Anna va chanter Lohengrin cet été à Bayreuth. Je n'ai jamais chanté de répertoire allemand. Je ne suis pas aussi doué qu'Anna. Elle peut chanter merveilleusement dans n'importe quelle langue. J'ai besoin d'étudier davantage."

https://slippedisc.com/2019/02/yusif-eyvazov-netrebko-and-i-will-sing-tristan-und-isolde/


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Becca said:


> No it's not an April Fool's joke...
> 
> When asked about a rumour that they would sing Siegfried...
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with his voice. Is he capable of singing a respectable Tristan? I know she's no Isolde lol


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will leave that to be answered by someone who has actually heard him rather than just read about him!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a project they are thinking of doing in concert form for the future and not now. He has never sung German and admits that he is not as talented as she is. (I guess this is a dream of theirs and definitely nothing concrete.)
She is in the midst of rehearsing Lohengrin (which she now is able to do if you have been listening to her lately -- Aida -- and the change in her voice).

Translated by Yusif:
"Anna and I are planning to sing together Tristan und Isolde but not Siegfried This is not for now, just a project ... A huge project We have time We must already learn it because the score is gigantic. We will probably start with the second act in concert version We need time Anna will sing Lohengrin this summer in Bayreuth I have never sung German repertoire I'm not as talented as Anna She can sing Wonderfully in any language, I need to study more. "


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you but I could read and understand it ... there is a long way between Elsa and Isolde.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Becca said:


> Thank you but I could read and understand it ... there is a long way between Elsa and Isolde.


Agreed. But it is only a project. It makes them happy to think about doing it. What is so terrible about that?
It's not like it will be produced as an opera anytime soon.
Maybe they should just be cut some slack.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

One can't doubt their commitment to each other, or to the field of opera. There are easier paths in life but they choose to take the challenge of Wagner's great works. I admire and respect them for that.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

A tenor who has never sung in German and a lyric soprano past her prime whose German is, um, let's say _less than idiomatic,_ envisage singing Tristan and Isolde together. But the tenor says "He needs to study first."

Oh, and they're married. Tenor-soprano couples tend not to stay together that long.

What could go wrong?

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Becca said:


> "Siegfried ? Anna et moi envisageons de chanter ensemble Tristan und Isolde mais pas Siegfried. Ce n'est pas pour maintenant, juste un projet…Un projet énorme. Nous avons le temps. Déjà nous devons l'apprendre car la partition est gigantesque. Nous commencerons vraisemblablement par le 2e acte en version de concert. Nous avons besoin de temps. Anna va chanter Lohengrin cet été à Bayreuth. Je n'ai jamais chanté de répertoire allemand. Je ne suis pas aussi doué qu'Anna. Elle peut chanter merveilleusement dans n'importe quelle langue. J'ai besoin d'étudier davantage."


Me when I applied to my Masters degree in Graphic Design. :lol:


----------

